# Need For Speed: Shift - Most Realistic NFS Ever?



## Meizuman (Feb 2, 2009)

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/revamped-nfs-series-launches-this-year

Now this game should have something that I have been thinking for a long time. Adding the driver physics in... Should be quite challenging when driving with cockpit view...

Lets just hope they'll get this one right.

Here's official:
http://www.needforspeed.com/portal/...ntId=813d3b692862f110VgnVCM100000100d2c0aRCRD

Teaser video
http://www.nfs-planet.de/nfsshift_movies.php?do=view&vid=1&lang=eng


Some screens:


----------



## mtosev (Feb 2, 2009)

the best nfs for me is nfs road challange/high stakes. that game rules.


----------



## xu^ (Feb 2, 2009)

Can't beat the original Road & Track - Need for Speed imo ,Released in 1996.

NFS has rapidly gone downhill in the last 5 or 6 years


----------



## mtosev (Feb 2, 2009)

xubidoo said:


> Can't beat the original Road & Track - Need for Speed imo ,Released in 1996.
> 
> NFS has rapidly gone downhill in the last 5 or 6 years



NFS SE was in 96. NFS in 95.


----------



## MRCL (Feb 2, 2009)

I read about it on gamepowerup. Its quite interesting, something different from all that Fast and Furious stuff, and seems better than Pro Street.


----------



## inf3rno (Feb 2, 2009)

The only nfs i liked were SE and Underground except these parts i played but not like.

The recent one "Undercover" is the biggest disappointment for me. I doubt the game has the same engine of mercenaries 2.


----------



## rizla1 (Feb 2, 2009)

this is exactly the racing game ive always wanted ,as long as they  dont make a balls of it nd get it wrong


----------



## KainXS (Feb 2, 2009)

Its nice to see need for speed go back to its roots, the gameplay of the latest needforspeeds couldn't even touch the earlier ones like hot pursuit


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 2, 2009)

Rear view mirror! Hopefully hood view has one too.

I saw the name on another page with_ "The development studio responsible will be London-based Slightly Mad Studios, which is headed by former SimBin co-founder Ian Bell, whose experience with driving games includes GT Legends and GTR 2."_ and though could this be a realistic NFS. And what do you know it seems so.

I'm also exited about the "Need for Speed: World Online" could it be 'Motor City Online 2'? Well probably not with old cars, but free online NFS, I'm game.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 2, 2009)

I just saw a screenshot and it looks identical to GRID.


----------



## exo17 (Feb 2, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I just saw a screenshot and it looks identical to GRID.



definately not a bad thing!


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 2, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I just saw a screenshot and it looks identical to GRID.



Yes it does and not a bad thing. Don't know GRID sell figures, but think it did quite well, not a surprise to see a 'copy'. But much less post processing going on in that picture than GRID, so that's good, although I like the look of it too.


----------



## FilipM (Feb 2, 2009)

If it actually manages to be as good as GTR2 and GTL go (which probably wont happen) only then i will be impressed. Grid is rubbish when it comes to simulating physics, we know that.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 2, 2009)

it's still EA.. they will F*** it up. F***ing up games is the only thing they do consistently.

I do hope I'm wrong though, the screenshot looks sick.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 2, 2009)

I would have to say yes, if thats picture of it ingame


----------



## HolyCow02 (Feb 2, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> it's still EA.. they will F*** it up. F***ing up games is the only thing they do consistently.
> 
> I do hope I'm wrong though, the screenshot looks sick.



I agree with you 100% I really hope they don't f this one up... I haven't played an NFS game in a while, but this one looks niiice


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes, I'm excited.

Yes, I doubt they will pull it off. Why?

1./ They need to refer to "girls" to make the game interesting
2./ They may use an outside studio, BUT, they still have EA design manager and production manager
3./ Focus is on visual effects gimmicks, but NOT as underlying car physics
4./ Picture looks great, BUT, yet another tunnel and corridor car racing game

>> MIX NFPU with NFS:HP2 and turn it into 2009 code on DX9/10 and then we are talking.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 2, 2009)

HolyCow02 said:


> I agree with you 100% I really hope they don't f this one up... I haven't played an NFS game in a while, but this one looks niiice



you never know, EA are the kings of f-ing up good games, and those movie-like(cutscenes) nfs's all suck i my book

I just hope they don't murder it with DRM like they did SPORE


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 2, 2009)

xubidoo said:


> Can't beat the original Road & Track - Need for Speed imo ,Released in 1996.
> 
> NFS has rapidly gone downhill in the last 5 or 6 years



same here, but my fave is NFS II SE


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 2, 2009)

i hope they dont destroy  good franchise (is lost, i sorry)


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 2, 2009)

Need For Speed: Shift

looking nice on graphics

sweet!


----------



## wahdangun (Feb 2, 2009)

yay, i hope it doesn't have that draconian DRM

i realy like the concept tho


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 2, 2009)

Lets hope they don't pull a Killzone 2 on the graphics.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 2, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Lets hope they don't pull a Killzone 2 on the graphics.



Explanation needed, do you mean they had epic pre-release screenshots and then actually released with original Duke Nukem 3D quality visuals?


----------



## kysg (Feb 2, 2009)

hmm sadly I wouldn't put stock in screenshots I just wouldn't.

only thing we can do is wait and hope they don't drop the ball on this and instead pull a pump fake and scramble for the TD.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Feb 2, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Lets hope they don't pull a Killzone 2 on the graphics.



Yea I don't get that either... KZ2 graphics are amazing if you have watched any reviews on it


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, when KZ2 was first unveiled,through Sonys trailer at E3 2006. Everyone got hyped over the graphics of the game, when one of the Dev's where questioned by Xplay they promised thats how it will look upon release, everyone got excited, one site(either gamespot or IGN) even did a graphics comparison with the trailer a bit later on it 2007, finding it did fall below par on what they promised, today the game does look nice, but not as they promised.

Original Trailer:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko9xC6TMdiw

Everyone was fighting each about whether its real or pre-rendered, either way it didn't come out with the detail as claimed, its still a really good looking game tho.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 2, 2009)

I have all the NFS and I like them all .....I still play from MostWanted and newer ..I have them all installed.I like NFS and I like EA ..(Crysis) is another EA title I like....I hope I like this upcoming as well !No idea how EA received a bad rep
  NFS are my favorit race games!


----------



## KainXS (Feb 2, 2009)

EA deserves the bad rep they get, for murdering the simcity games alone after they bought maxis, and there is just so many sins on top of that its amazing. 

Their DRM pact is there latest sin, I personally bought SPORE, and the install limit passed, I tried that tool they released and ta-daa, it dosen't even work, I'm still waiting for their support to get back to me after nearly 3 weeks and you can't call them without getting transfered to someone who knows like no english.

EA makes some good games from time to time but for the most part they are an evil company and even then most of those good games are from companies that they took over by buying them out, kinda like maxis and their DICE branch.


----------



## inf3rno (Feb 13, 2009)

I like EA personally and played many games from them. But the last 2 games i purchased were fully crap the mercenaries 2 and the NFS underground. 
NFS is so easy after 1 or 2 playing hours and the graphics engine they used is not fully optimized comparing to the GRID. GRID was awesome for me and was the last racing game i played.


----------



## rizla1 (Feb 13, 2009)

inf3rno said:


> I like EA personally and played many games from them. But the last 2 games i purchased were fully crap the mercenaries 2 and the NFS underground.
> NFS is so easy after 1 or 2 playing hours and the graphics engine they used is not fully optimized comparing to the GRID. GRID was awesome for me and was the last racing game i played.


 he is kinda half rite any of use nobs tat saw ea r wankers , just think of al the great games ta have made ? have u made a lot of games dat sell multimillion copies? i didnt tink so..


----------



## inf3rno (Feb 13, 2009)

rizla1 said:


> he is kinda half rite any of use nobs tat saw ea r wankers , just think of al the great games ta have made ? have u made a lot of games dat sell multimillion copies? i didnt tink so..




My Dear I did not mean to be rude with EA. I have been playing EA Games from my gaming genesis how can say they are not worthy to make games. I just said i am disappointed with the last 2 titles i played. Though I am also play Crysis, Fifa daily. But if this thing hurts you I am very very sorry but remember we are the customers and good companies welcome the critics. Sorry once again for your feelings.


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 10, 2009)

First look
http://www.nfs-planet.de/en/nfsshift/firstlook/
http://www.nfsunlimited.net/article/shift_first_hands_on

Interview video
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/46175.html

This actually looks and sounds quite promising.

One thing that is cool is that you can look freely around the cockpit and inside of the car... That would be really awesome when the car is about to spin or is sliding in a steep angle, then you would be able to look to that direction where the car actually goes instead of just seeing the front of the car...

HUD will be affected by G-forces... that is interesting.

*All* gauges in the dashboard/cockpit are working.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 10, 2009)

90% says it's going to be as crappy if not crappier than Undercover.  We're talking EA: they keep to their release now, patch later mentality.  All hope is lost for Need for Speed until the franchise is purchased by someone that _wants_ it to be a great game.


Let me put it this way: if the game doesn't become more than just going around a track over and over and over again, it will be another failure.  They have to add more substance because, lets face it, going in circles no longer passes as "fun."


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 10, 2009)

I havent even finished undercover yet! Although I quit playing it because it started to get boring.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 10, 2009)

looks alot like GRID


----------



## ASharp (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes it does, doesn't it? Those graphics in the screenshots though are much more impressive than GRID. I highly doubt that's what we'll actually be seeing though. EA can focus all they want on realism and all that but at the end of the day, if gameplay sucks then it's just another bomb from EA.

The NFS series has really been sliding. I hope they get it together so we have a new game to play that's actually fun but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 10, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 90% says it's going to be as crappy if not crappier than Undercover.  We're talking EA: they keep to their release now, patch later mentality.  All hope is lost for Need for Speed until the franchise is purchased by someone that _wants_ it to be a great game.
> 
> 
> Let me put it this way: if the game doesn't become more than just going around a track over and over and over again, it will be another failure.  They have to add more substance because, lets face it, going in circles no longer passes as "fun."



It's funded by EA but has a different developer than previous. It can't possibly be worse than the last few.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 10, 2009)

Heh, maybe they'll pull a Big Rigs: Over the Road Trucking. XD


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 10, 2009)

Need For Speed: Shift - Most Realistic NFS Ever?

This makes no sense. nfs games aren't really suppose to be focus on realism. They are suppose to be arcade / simulation. All these new NFS games sucks, EA sports is destroying the whole NFS series. I am never buying anymore NFS games ever again, until they go back to its roots. Most Wanted is the last game i will buy, because its slightly close to the old series, but barely. 

Underground, pro street, etc all that is trash.


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 10, 2009)

the last game i bought was farcry and it was awsome!!but i have played most of the good gamesdrm is killing the pc gameing market not pirats


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 10, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I havent even finished undercover yet! Although I quit playing it because it started to get boring.



the cars get faster, somewhat fun. I like the selection but its not real. Buggatti can't hit 254mph


----------



## kysg (Mar 10, 2009)

Heh, this isn't heading anywhere.  I wonder what ever happened to days where racing games were actually cool, man makes me almost want to go play initial D even though I've burn't out on initial D and battle gear ages ago.


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 10, 2009)

underground and underground 2 where the best,i still play underground 2 time to time


----------



## coodiggy (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope the controller input/options get a little more advanced, so small inputs from analog sticks/pads are not over exagerated.


----------



## newconroer (Mar 14, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Let me put it this way: if the game doesn't become more than just going around a track over and over and over again, it will be another failure.  They have to add more substance because, lets face it, going in circles no longer passes as "fun."




I'll bite on this one.

One of the ways EA makes up for poor products/titles, is by adding in all these 'extra' features(which by now, some have become a main-stay expectancy by consumers), which could be mini games, 'unlockables,' special online modes or competition rankings, etc.etc.
...rather than just providing a solid quality racer. 

I'd much rather it be a complete clone of GTR 2 or Grand Prix II, and I have to go round and round a track for five hours, because at least you're getting better at every bit about the track, the car, your opponents, the weather/environment, and the feel of the game in general. It's a process where the you get out of it, what you put into it. It equates to satisfcation, and that IS fun.

EA fell apart when it started making NFS a game to cater to people who's idea of fun, is mashing the accelerator 99% of the time, while bouncing off walls/barriers - whilst still keeping the car from spinning out or flying off the track, and proceed to BLOW the AI competition away, as if they were standing still. So your five minutes of a complete arcade eight year old experience, is supposed to equal 'fun.' Then, and IF you get bored with that, you can go back and do it again, but this time there's special bonuses! OOOOH!



The only rebuttal anyone should be giving this title, is that it steers away from NFS' roots, of exotic and supersport 'domestic' cars just jumping on a highway and running from cops while racing one another. 

The NFS series really needn't have gone down the routes it has. Had they'd just increased the physics/realism, visuals, sound, and delved more into open world environments, they'd have had a long standing recipe for success. But, they didn't, and the rest is history.


----------



## Rexter (Mar 14, 2009)

Need for speed shift looks like the bastard child of project gotham racing and GRID. Though thank god it looks like they have ditched the old NFS:UG1 graphics engine which was almost becoming an embarresment.
Ive played need for speed games since the very first for pc and playstation 1, and ive been a diehard fan. And even though most game after NFS:UG1, where they made the "new" nfs style, sucked, i still played them. Because im that much of a fan of the series.

The funny thing is that, i actually thought Pro Street was the best one yet after NFSUG1, and that totally bombed because it wasnt "like carbon". We can thank all the new fans of the series that NFSUG1 caught, all those 14 year olds whove seen 2fast2furious and never knew that there actually existed a NFS game before underground1. 
I liked pro street because it had a great style, better tuning options like you could even change front and rear wheels individually. and A to B racing! 
But noooo, i remember all the kids that came into the eb games stored i worked in at that time, trading in their games i asked them why out of curiosity "it wasnt like carbon" or "it wasnt like underground2", "i hate thats its not an open world game", i replied sometimes "you know, the first need for speed games only had pseuso closed A to B tracks" they looked at me like i was telling them a lie, 75% of them never knowing there existed any NFS games before underground1. 

Im sure that this game will bomb just like pro street, even though it might be a fantastic racing game, even though it might have fantastic graphics, it will bomb because it wont be like carbon or underground, because 90% of those who buy need for speed now have never played the old ones and think undergound IS need for speed, and they EXPECT a game with over the top stylin and tuning, and more arcade handling than a ridge racer game. EA has digged there own hole. They might be tired of making more underground'ish games, they might hate them, but thats still what the majority expects. The fans of the underground series still havent grown up yet to appreciate closed circuit "serious" racing.

Personally, im looking forward to this game. Though i had hoped they would have made some A to B raced through forests and stuff like the old games, in cars you couldnt even dream to afford.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome screenshots, but I find the 'track racing' NFS games highly boring (ie NFS ProStreet)  NFS is meant to be street racing in suped up exotics and muscle cars IMHO


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah, this looks better. Not like them "toy cars on steroids". But I still miss the old NFS series, but this seems a lot better. An improvement?

Looks like similar to project gotham racing or whatever that game was called.


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 23, 2009)

A teaser video is out!
http://www.nfs-planet.de/nfsshift_movies.php?do=view&vid=1&lang=eng


----------



## r9 (Mar 23, 2009)

The screens look amazing some thing that can be compared to lovely GRID.


----------



## Rexter (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks a LOT like GRID...


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 23, 2009)

GRID 2 anyone ?


----------



## D4S4 (Mar 23, 2009)

KainXS said:


> I just hope they don't murder it with DRM like they did SPORE



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh..... now thats why i haven't heard of spore for a long time since it went out...   shadedshushadedshu:shadedshu


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 23, 2009)

i hope its not only driver look!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 23, 2009)

Definitely getting this for the PS3. Looks awesome.


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 23, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> i hope its not only driver look!



It has other view angles too. But the driver view should be the most "authentic"..


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Mar 23, 2009)

Shift looks amazing. I hope those effects don't come with too choppy performance.


----------



## DaveK (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks very nice, but does it play well? ProStreet was so bad I didn't even bother with Undercover. I don't buy any games developed by EA and have to strongly consider getting one published by them because they simply do not deserve money.

I can always look forward to Forza 3 and DiRT 2 though, they better release a demo for this game.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 25, 2009)

Not sure if it been mentioned already but the first trailer for shift is on Xbox live marketplace!


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 26, 2009)

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2 for the Playstation was my first racing game.

I was god-like at that game. I liked NFS:Underground, NFS:Underground 2 was AMAZING and then the game went downhill from there. NFS:Undercover is a joke.


----------



## MightyG80 (Mar 26, 2009)

Will the cars be able to take visible damage this time?


----------



## Wozzer (Mar 26, 2009)

Hasn't it got free roam ? - Thats the one thing I did like about NFS.

EDIT: Hasn't got free roam. That sucks.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 30, 2009)

Dangggggggggg....... 

I just hope the car physics aren't like pro-street..... :shadedshu


----------



## Rock God (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice, looks sweet.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 31, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Dangggggggggg.......
> 
> I just hope the car physics aren't like pro-street..... :shadedshu



Well it looks pretty realistic here (same teaser posted on earlier page, just bigger):
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/47022.html

It should be a simulation made in to an NFS game and not the other way around. But you never know with EA


----------



## Reventon (Mar 31, 2009)

Well the developers promised the _most realistic physics ever._ Quite a bold statement, and to be honest even with all of the power behind EA I don't think they will have as realistic physics as games lke rFactor and Live For Speed.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 31, 2009)

Reventon said:


> Well the developers promised the _most realistic physics ever._ Quite a bold statement, and to be honest even with all of the power behind EA I don't think they will have as realistic physics as games lke rFactor and Live For Speed.



See, I don't necessarily want ultra-realistic physics in a NFS game.

I think they tried too hard to do that in pro-street and ended up with cars that handled about the same as bricks on wheels... :shadedshu

NFS should not be a racing simulation, imo. There are plenty of racing simulations out there that are much better than the NFS series (when it comes to realism), so why try to compete with them...

Most Wanted and Underground weren't realistic at all, yet they were probably the best selling NFS games...


----------



## vladmire (Apr 2, 2009)

lol, it does look like GRID.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 2, 2009)

In all honesty I wouldn't hold by breath.  This series of motorsports games aren't known for their driving physics being realistic.  And to be blunt after playing other street racing game(s)  I do desire more realistic driving physics.  Something I didn't care about before.  

In all honesty I want to take a turn at more realistic speeds.  I "want" to be forced to break before turning in order to take a corner faster and closer to the inside lane. No doubt this looks like Grid but even Grid could use improvements.


----------



## Reventon (Apr 2, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> See, I don't necessarily want ultra-realistic physics in a NFS game.
> 
> I think they tried too hard to do that in pro-street and ended up with cars that handled about the same as bricks on wheels... :shadedshu
> 
> ...



That is why they are making a different NFS...

There's Shift and some other NFS being made, but I forget the name.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Apr 2, 2009)

Reventon said:


> That is why they are making a different NFS...
> 
> There's Shift and some other NFS being made, but I forget the name.



Ah, ok, I guess that is good.


----------



## mikek75 (Aug 20, 2009)

After searching the internet for info on this game I've broken my own rule and pre-ordered this game. I was reading an interview by the developers (can't remember where though, lol) and it sounds like the pro setting will be proper sim while the lower levels will have the assists and easier physics. Since I have a G25 wheel coming this will (hopefully) be the dogs nadgers.

What really hooked me was the fact that they have some Simbin staff involved. I have tried most of there titles up to GTR Evo and have been well impressed. Nothing like steaming along the Nordschliefe in an Astom Martin DBR9, and I hear that Shift has the Nordschliefe too.


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah the fact that a good chunk of the Simbin development team has been developing this game bodes well for it being quite good. Hopefully it will be a more accessable GTR with way nicer graphics.

Oh and by the way I would say that NFS: Porsche Unleashed is the best and most realistic NFS game by far.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 20, 2009)

i dont play nfs for realism, i play nfs for police chases and unrealisticness..


----------



## MRCL (Aug 20, 2009)

I began with NFS3. I loved it then and I love it today. Underground was the shit at that time, I still _would_ play that if it weren't for the seven lap races. Underground two sucks. Most Wanted was and is awesome. Because, as already stated, it had a feel like the old days to it. Carbon was so bad I couldn't stand it. Pro Street is just weird, and not fun.

NOW. If Shift captures the racing spirit of the old days, and is fun, I'm getting it. If not, well there are plenty of alternatives. 

By the way I can't watch that teaser, those fast paces are poison to my poor eyes.


----------



## mikek75 (Aug 20, 2009)

Interesting interview with the developer here. Hopefully this will be the holy grail of racers and have modes for the simmers and arcade racers alike. I can dream.....
http://www.drivingitalia.net/articoli.php?sez=software&id=93


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 20, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I began with NFS3. I loved it then and I love it today. Underground was the shit at that time, I still _would_ play that if it weren't for the seven lap races. Underground two sucks. Most Wanted was and is awesome. Because, as already stated, it had a feel like the old days to it. Carbon was so bad I couldn't stand it. Pro Street is just weird, and not fun.
> 
> NOW. If Shift captures the racing spirit of the old days, and is fun, I'm getting it. If not, well there are plenty of alternatives.
> 
> By the way I can't watch that teaser, those fast paces are poison to my poor eyes.



just for calling underground shit i should kick your ass:shadedshu


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 21, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> just for calling underground shit i should kick your ass:shadedshu



He said Was the "shit" at the time. 

Meaning Was the "awesome pwnzor" at the time

Or its just win nikka.


----------



## MRCL (Aug 21, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> just for calling underground shit i should kick your ass:shadedshu





3volvedcombat said:


> He said Was the "shit" at the time.
> 
> Meaning Was the "awesome pwnzor" at the time
> 
> Or its just win nikka.



3volvedcombat is right on that one. If I was to call it shit, the next sentence I wrote would not make much sense, no?


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 21, 2009)

Rexter said:


> Looks a LOT like GRID...



And that's why I won't be buying this.


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 21, 2009)

But where's the demo they promised for summer. Summer ends in 10 days :/

MRCL: pretty much agree you on everything you said. I have a feeling that you either like or hate the new game with me  Though it'll be hard to compare the new one to anything but Porsche with driving feel, although with assists on it could be comparable to the rest.

Nordschleife could bring back memories of the first one, with it's long straights. Next one they make could bring back the long winding roads with beautiful scenery to drive along. We've had enough of the city racing. Something like this:
http://breathtakinggroup.blogspot.com/2008/04/long-and-winding-road.html
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1337016
http://www.feedmewp.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/20090128-nameThatTune-1280x720.jpg


----------



## r9 (Aug 21, 2009)

NFS SHIFT - The most gridier nfs ever. That should be the slogan.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 16, 2009)

I loved NFS PU, and I just discovered there is an EXCLUSE Porsche version of the demo:http://www.porsche.com/usa/entertainment/needforspeedprostreet/

I'm downloading now... will report back


----------



## DaveK (Sep 17, 2009)

Anyone play it yet? It looked pretty good from the reviews though the handling looked a little dodgy, kinda looked like the cars turned on a central pivot.

I was at a car show on September 6th and they had it there but I didn't bother playing it, mostly due to it pissing rain all day and it was extremely cold that day.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll tell you this Davek, I hated every need for speed since underground came out but after playing this, I can say this is a good game, its optimized good and plays good, theres no cheesy crap storyline like the other need for speeds, no girl to save, its just straight racing, and i'm loving it, and it runs better than every need for speed for a while, I can max this @ 1680x1050 with 4aa on my old 8800GS where as on Undercover, this same card couldn't even do medium at the same res with no AA.


----------



## sapetto (Sep 17, 2009)

I dont like it. Its a "replica" of GRID a sad replica...


----------

